# Windows 8.1 install



## Eli Stout (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay there was no option to choose this but I am using windows 8.1 but my problem is that im using the enterprise version and I made windows 8.1 bootable media from Microsoft because I have a code because I felt like upgrading. So I backed my important stuff up and turned my pc off and booted from the flash drive. I was all happy until the install finished and my desktop still said windows 8.1 enterprise in the bottom corner. I need help figuring out what I've done wrong. Please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is your system connected to the internet? Where did you get the Enterprise key from?

Does it only say 'Windows 8.1 Enterprise' in white text next to the clock?


----------



## Eli Stout (Dec 16, 2014)

I have windows 8.1 enterprise right now and I found out that I could make windows 8.1 bootable media from Microsoft and I had a key from my laptop wich worked but when I finish installing it still has the windows 8.1 enterprise build 9600 in the bottom right corner. Yes I am connected to the internet


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this on an OEM machine?

Do you had Window 8.1 not working and used an Enterprise install to get it working again?


----------



## Eli Stout (Dec 16, 2014)

I installed windows 8.1 enterprise before so I could download all my stuff like steam games etc. When you say oem does that mean custom if so then yes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You cannot do a parallel install (eg) if you already have a version of Windows 8.1 you cannot change it to a different version, like Enterprise to Ultimate or Professional, because Enterprise will always trump the other versions. 
You would have to do a *Clean* Install. Boot from the Install Media, do a *Custom Install*. At the HDD window choose *Drive Options.* _Delete_ all partitions and install. Windows will create the partitions and format during the install process.


----------



## Eli Stout (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll give that a try. thanks


----------



## Eli Stout (Dec 16, 2014)

When I get to the drive windows it shows drive 0: partition 1 and drive 0: partition 2. Underneath there is refresh, load driver, delete, format and extend and new witch I'm not able to click.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Which option are you not able to click on? New or Format?

The drive should be set to a New partition then formatted which should split it into two partitions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> At the HDD window choose *Drive Options.* _Delete_ all partitions and install. Windows will create the partitions and format during the install process.


 You do not need to create any partitions or format. 
Highlight each Partition by selecting it and *Delete*. The whole drive will become *Unallocated Space*, now* Install*. Windows will automatically create the new partitions, Format them and Install Windows.


----------



## Eli Stout (Dec 16, 2014)

It still says windows 8.1 build 9600 in the corner


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you Delete _All_ of the Partitions? Is the Whole HDD *Unallocated Space*? If so, then there is no longer anything left from the Previous install.
Now, whatever version you _are _installing will show up. Make sure you are not reinstalling the Enterprise version again.


----------

